#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  New to Roleplaying

## CrownPeaches

:>:3: 
I hope that it's okay that I'm new to Roleplaying.
I've always loved reading people's role-playing and seeing if I could ever do it myself.
Teach me your ways! I hope to grow and learn with whomever I meet.

----------


## Tessa1436

WHAT KIND OF STUFF INTRESTS YOU (sorry for the caps didnt feel like retyping just tired)

----------


## Azazeal849

Welcome to the forum, CrownPeaches! Don’t worry, we all started writing somewhere (for me it was an extremely canon-stretching adventure set in the world of Final Fantasy X!)

Here’s some links to help you find your way around.  ::): 

Downtown where you can get to know our members through random conversations and silly posting games

Entertainment section for discussing your favourite hobbies and interests

Here to browse or post group RP requests

Here to browse or post 1x1 RP requests

Visit any of the roleplay forums to have a look through old or ongoing stories!

Don’t be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or blue names) if you have a question or need some help finding writing partners.

And finally, if you like it here, please consider giving RPA your vote on the roleplay site rankings (you can vote every day!)

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, CrownPeaches!

I hope you enjoy roleplaying here!

----------


## V

Heya there!

I'm sure you'll be fine if you give it a shot <:

----------


## Kach

Welcome to the Forum Peaches!

----------


## Enigma

Welcome CrownPeaches! New to roleplaying, hmm?

Mostly what roleplaying is about is interacting with other characters.

For example, let's imagine a place - a tea shop. It's a good size room, warm and friendly with hardwood floors and small round tables, each with two chairs. Waitresses are wearing black dresses with frilly white aprons, a cart has just arrived a the table with a pot of tea. The waitress, Mary, has put a sugar bowl and creamer on the table, then placed a brown fabric trivet on the table to take the tea pot. She then hands each of us a saucer with cup and a teaspoon, and a small stand with finger sandwiches on the bottom tier, small cakes on the next and on top are some purple and pink macaroons. 

She then reminds us that she will be checking up on us later and leaves, taking the trolley with her.

"I'll be mother, shall I?" I smile, picking up the tea pot.

----------


## neuroticcryptid

Hi! I’ve been RPing for 13 years so if you ever want a no-pressure-won’t-judge writing partner who likes fluff, fantasy/modern, etc., I hope we can talk and plot! Either way, I’m happy you decided to give RPing a try! It’s so fun.

----------

